# sbtca/psbtca event in timonium, md



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i have spoken to a few people recently about going. if anyone is interested in hanging out, drop me a pm. we can exchange info and meet up. i will be bringing my 6 yr old daughter gia most likely. you can go to Staffordshire Bull Terrier Club Of America to get more info. but here is hwat is on their site...if this goes against forum rules i apoligise. i did a search but soulcnt find anything against such a event.

Event Information 
Event 
TitleSBTC Stafford Extravaganza & SBTCA National Specialty Weekend
When:04.23.2010 - 04.26.2010 
Where:Maryland State Fairgrounds - Timonium 
Category:SBTCA & PSBTC


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

i'll bed there we already booked the hotel  did you get your puppy yet?


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i pick onyx up the following saturday. we are excited, still have a little yard work to do to prevent him from getting out. i will pm you my number so we can meet up


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

come on people, lets see those hands of whose going?!?!?!?

dave and myself the only ones from here?


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

woot woot i get to pick up onyx this weekend. i am going to try to arrange the pick up time around meeting ppl. but it is about 3-4 hour drive time each way


----------

